# Sydney Tuesday (04/09/07) Blue Fish Pt (edited)



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey gatesy, I've got a rather nasty appointment down in manly tomorrow arvo (ex's lawyer :shock: ) but I might be up for meeting you at shelly afterwards if you choose that destination.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

well im confirmed, my meeting will be through by 2 latest I'm told. weather isn't looking the best but the heads will protect from the S wind.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Gatesy,

I found a spare mooring at the end of the boats, but I reckon anywhere in the circle. If you have berley, I reckon it is good enough to bring the fish back on the bite (or keep them close to where you are).
Good Luck


----------

